# normal but dont feel normal



## jeebise23 (Sep 3, 2016)

hey guys how r u? i just got my test results back ,i had to have these test done because the dr has found a pea size tumer on my pituitary gland also my last shot of testosterone has been 4 months ago,i wanted to make sure the test come back as good as possible so i stayed off any kind of juice as i was diagnosed with low t levels, anyways i still feel weak no motivation,no sex drive ,forget about getting a hard on and so on i am 45 yrs old and have been juicing off and on since my 20s here r my test results as they came in range but just wanted to know what you guys thought thanks  

total testosterone= 336
free testosterone = 72
prolactin 17.1
estradiol 3fsh 6.4
lh 3.8


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2016)

Just because you are in range doesn't make you ok. 336 is a shitty test level.


----------



## Dex (Sep 3, 2016)

That was my Test level last year before getting on self prescribed TRT. I felt like complete arse. Your E2 is only 3? That is a bit low.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2016)

What's the doctor doing about the tumor?

What time of day were your bloods taken and did you do any sort of recovery program after your last testosterone injection?

Your levels look fine, especially for someone your age. Your issues might stem from something other than hormonal imbalances.


----------

